

Monty Python and Censorhip - FrancescoRizzi
http://www.nerdist.com/2010/10/i-almost-didnt-fart-in-your-general-direction/
personally, I find the last paragraph priceless.
======
Paulomus
Interesting. I note that Mark Forstater was the producer of the film. There
doesn't seem anything strange to me about him trying to bargain the censors
down. What seems odd is that he thought Monty Python would be interested in
trying to get (the equivalent of) a G rating.

~~~
hugh3
_What seems odd is that he thought Monty Python would be interested in trying
to get (the equivalent of) a G rating._

Well, their TV show was entirely G-rated and suitable for children (even with
the occasional naked cartoon woman). This was their first movie, so they
hadn't really gone into offensive stuff yet (as they would with Life of Brian
and Meaning of Life).

Monty Python generally appeals to children, so losing the "oral sex" in
exchange for something that you can show your young kids wouldn't be a bad
exchange. (I'd keep fart-in-your-general-direction, though.)

When I was a kid my dad used to have a set of Monty Python audio tapes which
he'd play in the car on long journeys, but I didn't realise until I was much
older that he'd edited out all the swear words.

------
Scott_MacGregor
Monty Python is pure classic comedy gold. To me it's funny with or without a
few wording changes.

